# decorating with high ceilings



## goldifox5 (Sep 19, 2006)

Check out this article on eHow. It's a simple, easy project with a very neat effect!

How to decorate for Halloween with high ceilings | eHow.com


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great idea, I might have to try that.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have the mechanized bats but the fishing line is very handy with high ceilings.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Quick and easy idea... I like it! I have really high ceilings (in excess of 20') so I think I can get away with the super cheap bat props because they will be so high they will not be close enough for detailed inspection! Thanks for sharing...


----------

